# xanax



## 17589 (Apr 21, 2006)

ive been on prozac buspar and xanax for over a yearI also have graves desease wich is a thyroid autoimune desease im very depressed even though im on all this medication i just got a dui this last sat and im at the end of my rope, this is so overwelming im ready to off myself. im tired ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Aw (((((HUGS))))))) to you peewee - I am so sorry you are having such a hard time. Please do keep in touch with your doctor regarding your meds and do tell him/her about how you are feeling as perhaps there needs to be an adjustment.I am so sorry you are depressed- I know I get this way too, and somedays it is all I can do to get out of bed, but I do it- please do find someone you cant talk to in your life - whether a family member, a friend, or perhaps the community center, church, etc. It is so helpful to be able to verbalize these feelings to others - I hope you find some answers.If you do feel like you wish to top yourself, get help and talk to someone - there are many toll free help lines out there if you need someone to talk to and give you some comfort and care.I will put you in my thoughts and prayers - in fact, I just said a prayer for you as I type this that the Lord enfolds you in his love and care and comforts you in this difficult time of struggle... Please know you that you are not alone - all the best to you, hon.Prayers and hugs... xx





















Marilyn


----------



## 17589 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank u I did talk to my freinds and their very supportive Ill get through this one day Im fine next day im at a low depends on what the day brings me... thank u so much


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

My doc gave me a 30-day script for Xanax this morning. I have only slept two full nights in the last three months. She told me today she thought I was headed for a nervous breakdown. I kind of laughed and said, "Do people still have those?" She didn't even crack a smile, but said, "Keep going like you are and you'll find out." They gave me Zoloft two years ago and I turned into a raving lunatic. What's this Xanex stuff like?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Depends on how much xanax you take. I would imagine you are on a low dose since you're not used to it. .25mg to .5mg is the usual dose but everyone has different needs. The regular xanax, not the XR, lasts about 6 hours, on me it does anyway.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Honestly, Xanax has been one of the only medicines I've never experienced any side-effects from. The only thing that I've noticed is a general sense of calming, but that wasn't until my dose was around 1mg 3x per day. I don't take it right now, as my anxiety isn't that bad.Hope it helps you. IMO it's a great medicine. It actually does what it says. My psychiatrist says he'd much rather see his patient with a script of Xanax than an SSRI antidepressant for anxiety, because SSRIs do not work as well as "benzos" in almost all people in his experience.Take care.


----------



## 20175 (Aug 24, 2006)

I am a new member here and just wanted to add that I myself was on xanax. I use to take 2 mg of xanax everyday, I use to get depressed even on xanax, when I talked to my doctor about it he thought I needed up to 3mg a day. Thats when I decided it had to stop. I went thru the withdrawl process and just as "silent sufferer" mentioned, I did not have many side effects! I was able to find a good book on xanax and panic attacks that helped me learn why I was feeling the way I was, I think the link is, Xanax Maybe it will help some of you understand more about xanax. If anyone has any questions about xanax withdrawl, beleive me, I have been there and feel free to ask me any questions you might have!Thanks and I am glad I found this forum.


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Peewee, sorry to hear you are having a really hard time. Just wondered about your buspar dose. 5mg/day is really low. You'll probably have much better relief of anxiety if it was bumped up a little.Elly


----------

